# scam or what??



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

I responded to an online advert - a west highland terrier pup.

The 'vendor' and I exchanged emails - he with questions etc - checking our suitability and asking where we were located.

When asking the price, he responded, that he thought we would be responsible owners and that the pup was free - he had 2 pups. 

He said he was located in Aberdeen ( we are just south of Brum), and was asked to fill in a form for 'special carrier delivery - £150 for one pup or, if we wanted the 2 - £200.

I decided that this was a very 'fishy' way to go, especially as he is soo particular on the type of person to have the pups.

I replied that there was no way I would take a dog - free or otherwise without seeing it or from where it came from.

The odd thing was, it was advertised on a Birmingham ad agency. The agency is the next step for me to contact.

Anyone else come across such procedure of aquiring a dog?

I ask you, whatever next.

Regards Val


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sadly this is quite a common scam. Can be used for anything not just dogs!! You send money and nothing ever appears basically.

If you are looking for a westie puppy can I recommend you contact the Kennel Club, or Champ dogs or the West Highland Terrier Club for a reputable breeder. 

Good luck I love Westies they are so cute!!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Or why not consider one of the Westie Rescue charities. There are quite a few about.

One of the members on here (Clianthus) has got a beautiful wee rescue Westie. A nicer wee dog you couldn't meet.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Tell them you are happy to collect. speak to the RSPCA they might have an officer in Aberdeen that would take a peak for a donation. Do we have any members in Aberdeen?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Or try epupz.co.uk


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val

Have a look on The Yorkie website they have a westie x lhasa apso looking for a home

Yorkshire Terrier Rescue

You will have to join the website first

ALFIE

Jacquie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Have a look on The Yorkie website they have a westie x lhasa apso looking for a home
> 
> ...


Alfie looks so cute, what lovely colours too a bit unusual. He is just so sweet.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*dog scam*

Hi Val
I come from aberdeen and this sounds very suspect to me , don't fall for this
GEOMAR


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

this has scam written all over it.
we are dog breeders ourselves- dobermans.
part of our checks on suitable new owners would be to insist on meeting face to face, hence we have turned down the opportunity to send pups abroad.
good luck finding your next buddy.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

hi lavlark just come across your post and yes i was looking for a french bull dog and replied to one of these adverts which was advertised on preloved and i got the same message as yourself i also replied telling them that there were scammers i wont repeat what i actually said lol
but no matter what dog you want these people advertise my friend nearly got caught out and was about to send the £150 for delivering a pug until i told her it is a scam she got one of my pug pups in the end...
these people are unscrupulous and scum i reported this people on every site i found them on and the response i got was we are not responsible for the adverts contact the police.
ended getting my frenchie from epupz like suggested on here very good site and have also acquired 2 of my pugs from this site..


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are browsing online for a puppy, you cannot beat the Kennel Club website.

You should have more peace of mind and you have the KC to back you up in the unlikely event of a problem.

It is also a very good site for researching the characteristics (and foibles) of every breed.

Please do not think I am a big fan of the KC (they need a good kick up the backside) but this is one good thing about their website.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

when i have bought a pup i have always insisted of seeing mum and dad i will not use a lot of these breeders because most not all breed just for money they breed a dog to its limit and then just sell it on and just dont care about were their going i have had at least 3 dogs all my life never intentionally bred..
my 2 pugs were kept apart for 3 years when my girl was in season in different house then one time i brought her home after a month thinking she will be ok but no she ended up having 7 pups i kept 2 the family took 4 and the other which went to my friend..
after and as soon as possible i had them all neutered even the boys.
.
as for the kennel club this is the worst place i think for greedy unscrupulous breeders but like i said there are of course some breeders who do care about the breeds and do care were their dogs go and i do agree you can see what a breed your looking for should look like markings etc through the kennel club..


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Agree with Masie,
never ever buy a pup if you cannot see it with its mother. Sometimes the father will be a stud dog from a different bloodline so not available to view.
Most reputable breeders will not rip you off and the prices are normally higher than what you quoted. Sounds like a scam, at best a dog/puppy-farm pup, best to leave well alone as others have advised.
Malc


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

masie123 said:


> when i have bought a pup i have always insisted of seeing mum and dad i will not use a lot of these breeders because most not all breed just for money they breed a dog to its limit and then just sell it on and just dont care about were their going i have had at least 3 dogs all my life never intentionally bred..
> my 2 pugs were kept apart for 3 years when my girl was in season in different house then one time i brought her home after a month thinking she will be ok but no she ended up having 7 pups i kept 2 the family took 4 and the other which went to my friend..
> after and as soon as possible i had them all neutered even the boys.
> .
> as for the kennel club this is the worst place i think for greedy unscrupulous breeders but like i said there are of course some breeders who do care about the breeds and do care were their dogs go and i do agree you can see what a breed your looking for should look like markings etc through the kennel club..


Well Maisie, you have just put me in the bracket of 'greedy unscrupulous breeder' as I have twice advertised pups on the KC website. We have bred 2 litters in the past 6 years and one in 1974. Does that make me a puppy farmer as well?

Don't worry, I am not taking it personally but you may have given an unbalanced view of the KC site to people not so well informed who may be looking for a pup. As an exhibitor of pedigree dogs, I have met some pretty awful dog owners but they are in a small minority. The vast majority are more resposible than Joe Bloggs who decided to let his bitch have a litter 'because it will do her good'.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

no 747 if you read my post i said there are a lot of greedy unscrupulous breeders in the kennel club but of course there are breeders who do care for the breeds and care were there pups go and i stand by my opinion of the kennel club that it is rife with corruption even the genuine caring breeders would say the same


----------

